# edgewater pics



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

from the concrete wall looking southwest into the edgewater boat launch area


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

turned 180 degrees looking out towards the lighthouse and cleveland browns stadium. mostly all ice!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one last shot, from the concrete boat dock looking out to the northwest


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like it might be SMELT TIME.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A few more days and that ice will be giving up some iced perch!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwaterfan........Thanks for the pic's...makes it nice to jump all around and see what other areas look like from the comfort of my computer station........jON sR.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update, I got all sorts of stuff going on but wanted to get down there to check it out, now I guess I don't have to so thanks for the pics. I tried for smelt many times last year and it was like nill.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All we will need is that ice to remain so the water underneath clears and the smelt will be in to feed on the emeralds.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> All we will need is that ice to remain so the water underneath clears and the smelt will be in to feed on the emeralds.


You'd think....didn't happen last year I was out there in dec,jan,feb on the ice and open water, rod and reels and nets, all I caught was the pike and 10 smelt, hell we even caught a couple emeralds.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

no problem guys. actually the water color wasnt bad at all. sort of a deep green. i was suprised it was as clear as it was. still "cloudy" though. i didnt see any shiners near the concrete ramp. it looked like someone might have tried to launch a boat but im not sure. there is a lot of refrozen ice. and a lot of water near the edges that seems to have gotten pushed out from the main lake. no wonder that ice can get so thick there. 

when i looked out towards the lighthouse i couldnt beleive all the ice.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Smelt time almost here boys and girls.
Get the fire buckets ready.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i would like to try smelt fishing sometime. what are the different ways to get them?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

100&#37; ice cover as far as i could see in any direction. that little black speck is the crib.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

another shot


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

George, any chance of drilling a hole at the end of the stationary concrete dock and check for thickness? You won't even have to step on the ice. The water should be pretty clear being that it's been iced over for a while and it would be a short drag to my spot in this deep snow! I need at least 6 inches there, it always has nasty looking pressure cracks in that area.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

SO what type of fish will be caught in this area?

What is smelt? =)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the marina is not safe for fishing at this time.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Perchy101 said:


> SO what type of fish will be caught in this area?
> 
> What is smelt? =)


Everything and anything that swims in lake erie can be caught here, crappie, gills, bass, steelies, smelt, pike, perch etc. 

Smelt are actually a bait fish (walleye and steelies eat them out deep), they live in the deep cold water in the central and eastern basin of lake erie, they come into the shallow marina areas to spawn, they come in by the 1000's when they do. They are tasty little treats, they average 3-9 inches long, you cut the heads off with Scissors, zip down the middle and clean the entrails out with a tooth brush, roll in flour or crumbs then you deep fry them, the smaller ones bones go away when you fry them...mmmm good. 

You can catch them with a rod and reel or you can net them with an umbrella net, when they are around you can catch buckets full. 

If you fish for them through the ice,(at night can be great) a single maggot or half a maggot, emerald minnow tails, cotton on a tiny hook (there little teeth get caught on it) wax worms work well as well. Since they are so small a spring bobber works best through the ice. A lantern can make them come up to the ice hole in the dark. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smelts 

And last by not least they smell just like watermelon...it's crazy I know but they do. 

Hope this helps

Kevin


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great but as,,, hardwaterfan,,, say's stay OFF it is not safe yet..Looks can be decieving.....Jim.....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

What exactly is not making the ice good in the Edgewater Marina area? I assume there are other factors besides the snow on top of the ice. I've never fished there before or anywhere else on Lake Erie for that matter. I'm talking about the Harbor, I understand why the open lake isn't safe.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the water pushes and pulls on that ice, it might be ok back in the marina (im not sure if its allowed, i think its private?) im not sure, i meant by the boat launch. it got broken up a couple times, blown around, refroze, then the lake pushes warmer water in, a boat tried to launch right where people walk, etc. stuff like that. i just dont trust it, you could drill a hole find 6" then drill another and have a lot less. that ice needs to be really thick before ill walk on it. today the wind broke up the ice from a couple thousand feet or so offshore but everything in close stayed locked in but i didnt get a close up look today. too windy out there. it might be ok by now, i dont know. if it doesnt get broken up by waves it might be ok next weekend(?)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I found the same thing at 55th last winter. We were seeing 5-6" of good ice.
I was just getting ready to walk over to the weedbeds. I drilled some more test holes off the end of the docks. One was 4" and a few feet away i got _*maybe*_ 2".
Decided to stay on the docks.....


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I was thinking about tying one of these areas saturday afternoon but you guys are really making me a little nervous. What are the thoughts on having safe ice this weekend out of Edgewater? I like the idea of having a chance to catch a bunch of different species. I've made it out three times already this year and with the exception of one perch it's been all gills. Don't get me wrong it's nice to catch something, but I would like to see more of a mixed bag. Any thoughts?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I guess it's good to be a little nervous.
I do remember a few years back guys were ice fishing in Edgewater, by the boat docks, I think. Some were getting steelies and a few other odds and ends. With this cold spell, I guess somebody's going to have to venture down there, check it out and drill a few holes. I may check it out - in a few more days....

I definitely want to check out E55th one more time. I gotta think there's some fish around all those docks. Plus, you can fish off the docks if the ice is iffy.

What about the Mentor Lagoons? That may be froze up pretty well also.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=23189&highlight=edgewater


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'd say the ice is probably stable, there is current that runs along the steel wall so you do have to check and drill some holes to see how far you can go, just off the steel wall there is a nice drop fish hang out there probably about 10 ft off of it, I'm sure guys will be down there this weekend, if I go down and get the scoop and post.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

Thats right in my backyard basically, so I would LOVE to able to fish down there...the lake freaks me out honestly, but if I see some guys fishin it Ill be right there with em. I also would love to have to opportunity to catch a variety of species!!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Any eye on reports from edgewater today? 

I will be going down there myself tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

it has been so freaking cold up here i would be shocked if the ice isnt at least 6" thick. i will check it out and get back, but i dont have my auger with me. its -6 right now here. MINUS 6


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

months to make and three days to destroy....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like you could put a boat in.....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey ya'll, lets grab us some pallets and plywood and hit the ice!
That place looks perfect.


----------

